# Télécharger Adobe CS 5



## lalangepaul (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un saurait-il où je pourrais télécharger Adobe CS 5 pour mac avec les codes clé ?

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2011)

lalangepaul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il où je pourrais télécharger Adobe CS 5 pour mac avec les codes clé ?
> 
> Merci


C'est pas légal tout ça ...


----------



## fau6il (19 Février 2011)

lalangepaul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il où je pourrais télécharger Adobe CS 5 pour mac avec les codes clé ?
> 
> Merci



_Télécharger, oui    
Mais pour ce que tu appelles" les codes", faudra sortir le porte-feuilles! _


----------



## Sly54 (19 Février 2011)

lalangepaul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il où je pourrais télécharger Adobe CS 5 pour mac avec les codes clé ?


Ici je crois que ca devrait aller 

 dans le doute : :modo:


----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2011)

:mouais: en plus c'est un doublon : http://forums.macg.co/applications/telecharger-adobe-cs-5-a-610312.html#post7864432


----------

